# Bridgewerks - Magnum 200 (differences to *R*)



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

So seeing how I am building a new layout this spring/summer I figured I would upgrade my transformer.
On my old layout I used (2) Control Master 20 transformers, and they worked great for the 8-years I had them in service (and they still work well, they have been powering my test track in the basement)
My local dealer has had a Bridgewerks Magnum 200 transformer laying around (new) in his shop for at least 7-8 years (it was there when I had to get out of the hobby 5-6 years ago), so lately I have been buying up a bunch of his old G-scale inventory that again was there 6-7 years ago!
Under his train display in the store I noticed he had (4) Bridgewerks transformers, so I pulled them out and one was the Magnum 200 which would work perfect for me as I will be running two separate tracks.
(He also had a MAG1000, MAG15 and one other one, can't remember the model)
He told me if I wanted it I could have it for $450, and after I cashed my paycheck this week I went and picked it up!

Now from looking at another new forum members (PJ) Magnum 200R I noticed a few differences, most are nothing more then cosmetic changes but I was rather disappointed that the original *200* that I have does not have a momentum control (even my Control Master 20's have it).
But still not that big of a deal as when I used to run trains on my old layout it was pretty much a *Set it & Forget it* setup, I never did much of any actual train controlling, they just used to run all day non stop!

So just curious if there was any other modifications made to the 200 in later models? any different parts internally?

Here are some pictures of the new toy:


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

From operating it briefly on my test track I have setup it works very well. 
The one thing that immediately sticks out is how much better performance I get out of the Phoenix sound system that is installed in the USAT engine I was running. The sound always seemed to struggle with the CM20's, I would have to run the engine at a very increased speed to get the sound system to be loud and operate without the sound fading away. 
With the Mag 200 the engine can crawl and the sound system stays loud and full (even with the volume turned almost off) 

My test track with other goodies I have grabbed from my dealer at liquidation prices!


----------

